# What's the best way to level pre tamp



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

I grind directly into basket whilst turning the basket to try and get an even / level amount of grind.

But it's not level( In pics of from professionals they often end up with a pyramid shaped )

I have tried :-

using my finger ( stockflieth?)

Side tamping - seems to gaps between basket and grinds

Cocktail sticks

Knocking grinds with tamper

What's everyone else do

( I'm waiting for a new grinder )


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What grinder?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

My E10 doesnt do the pyramid thing, i just swipe with the side of my finger and then tamp.

Less faff every time for me.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Currently a sage grinder pro

I'm waiting for coffeehit to restock on a Pharos hand grinder


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

http://www.baristahustle.com/how-to-distribute-by-tapping/


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Milanski said:


> http://www.baristahustle.com/how-to-distribute-by-tapping/


I'm glad that my gut feel and pragmatic approach has been validated by Perger. If only he would tell everyone to buy a RR45OD, use a tube hopper with a weight and a Sage Dual Boiler machine.


----------

